# BCN Japan 2018 Market Shares



## Woody (Jan 15, 2019)

BCN Ranking just posted their results for 2018 market shares in *Japan*. Canon has now clinched the #1 position for both MILCs and DSLRs in Japan. See link here

MILC: Canon (31.6%) Olympus (23.5%) Sony (22.7%)
DSLR: Canon (57.4%) Nikon (39.3%) Pentax-Ricoh (3.1%)
Compact: Nikon (31.5%) Canon (29.8%) Sony (11.9%)

Compared to 2017 in Japan:

MILC: Olympus (27.7%) Canon (21.3%) Sony (20.2%)
DSLR: Canon (61.1%) Nikon (34.4%) Pentax-Ricoh (4.2%)
Compact: Canon (27.9%) Nikon (25.5%) Casio (17.2%)


----------



## Talys (Jan 15, 2019)

That is pretty impressive.


----------

